# Edmundo Dante 109's....



## MrStogie (Oct 15, 2007)

My parents are currently in Cancun, Mexico and the first thing I told them was to pick me up a box of these bad boys at the LCDH down there. Unfortunately, they called back telling me (according to the store manager there) that they're all sold out. The gentleman told my dad that they had a few boxes retailing for $700 and sold out immediately, shortly thereafter they raised the prices to $900, $1200 and $1500 a box!!! and that they're still selling out .

My question is, does anyone know a particular store that might carry these in Mexico? and at or close to retail prices???


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Maybe try calling other LCDH's in Mexico. They may be all sold out by now though. 

I have a box, and they are great cigars, but $1200 for a box is way out of hand. Especially since I can for see another batch of them coming in the near future. This has just happened with the Asia RE's RA Estupendos, and Punch Super Robustos.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

I would be surprised if there were any of these left on the shelves right now...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

raisin said:


> I would be surprised if there were any of these left on the shelves right now...


me too. and frankly, I don't know that I'd go crazy to get them. they're good off the start, but fairly one-dimensional right now, which is not appealing in such a large cigar. is there potential? maybe; but that's too much of a gamble for me. I'll put my 3 remaining sticks down for a long rest....


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

You won't find any.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

The Professor said:


> me too. and frankly, I don't know that I'd go crazy to get them. they're good off the start, but fairly one-dimensional right now, which is not appealing in such a large cigar. is there potential? maybe; but that's too much of a gamble for me. I'll put my 3 remaining sticks down for a long rest....


 They are very young, too early to make a sound judgment for such a large cigar based on one example. I have smoked 4 of them, and they progressively get better. Unique blend, unique marca, 600 boxes made. Now, they go down for the long nap.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Fingers crossed that they'll be good some day. Right now...though highly sought-after, they are not smoking very well. Do they have promise? Yes. My boxes are going for a long, long nap.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Fingers crossed that they'll be good some day. Right now...though highly sought-after, they are not smoking very well. Do they have promise? Yes. My boxes are going for a long, long nap.


Maybe the next release will be better. :r

Our friends in Cuba seem to be demostrating a disturbing pattern of rereleasing teh successful regionals. Not a good thing for the speculators in us. A good thing for the smokers.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I also got a box well two....lol

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=127714


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

hova45 said:


> I also got a box well two....lol
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=127714


Now that's just being greedy.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Eh, it's a big cigar that's going to need alot of time to get good. I didn't jump on any when they were available some time ago. The jersey guys gave me some to sample and I was less than blown away.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Maybe the next release will be better. :r
> 
> *Our friends in Cuba seem to be demostrating a disturbing pattern of rereleasing teh successful regionals. Not a good thing for the speculators in us. * A good thing for the smokers.


As with the housing market, and many other things in life, speculators trying to make a buck ruin the market. In this case the price and demand is artificially raised making them hard to obtain, then it backfires (just like the housing market) when with the idea of making a fast buck, they re- release them in great quantities to satisfy the artificial demand. Then (just like the housing market) the prices collapse. It is good for the smokers though.:tu


----------



## MrStogie (Oct 15, 2007)

hova45 said:


> I also got a box well two....lol
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=127714


I've never really hated a person..... until now :r. Great review btw :tu.

I'm not too particularly worried as Da Klugs had mentioned, I am sure a re-release will come out at some point.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

MrStogie said:


> I've never really hated a person..... until now :r. Great review btw :tu.
> 
> I'm not too particularly worried as Da Klugs had mentioned, I am sure a re-release will come out at some point.


Different tobacco, though...


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

moki said:


> Different tobacco, though...


Exactly.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Almost tried one the other day and decided not to after reading nobody is thrilled yet. Maybe in a few more months.


----------



## ConMan (Dec 20, 2005)

I thought it was one of the best cigars I've smoked in a while. Tremendous :ss


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

According to some of my friends in Mexico there are still plenty of boxes around.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

When I first smoked this cigar I was not impressed at all. I was even contemplating on selling my intact box. A month after, I decided to pull another and I was so impressed I thought it was the best 07 regional release.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

cigarflip said:


> When I first smoked this cigar I was not impressed at all. I was even contemplating on selling my intact box. A month after, I decided to pull another and I was so impressed I thought it was the best 07 regional release.


I absolutely love these cigars, and at current I think these are going to be absolute classics. I feel the same way about these, the Magnificos and the Sobresalientes. Truth is though, that the Edmondo Dantes is my favorite so far. The FLAVOR!


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Trade EDs for Sobresalientes, straight-up? LOL!


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> Trade EDs for Sobresalientes, straight-up? LOL!


:r I better just shut my mouth. I need to smoke a few more of the Sobresalientes before I make such statements. Humi may or may not be airborne as we speak.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Sandman said:


> :r I better just shut my mouth. I need to smoke a few more of the Sobresalientes before I make such statements. Humi may or may not be airborne as we speak.


The offer stands...for the next week! After that... who knows??


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Sandman said:


> I absolutely love these cigars, and at current I think these are going to be absolute classics. I feel the same way about these, the Magnificos and the Sobresalientes. Truth is though, that the Edmondo Dantes is my favorite so far. The FLAVOR!


U R Off the hook Sandman!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

There are a few boxes out there but you will pay the price, I did for my second box.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

hova45 said:


> There are a few boxes out there but you will pay the price, I did for my second box.


Yeah, pricing went from ridiculous to insane overnight. Good grief.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

wilblake said:


> Yeah, pricing went from ridiculous to insane overnight. Good grief.


Yeah, that is what I heard as well. Glad I grabbed two boxes and a few singles when they were released. I've heard that these are approaching $1K per box now... Likely due in large part to the fact that (as compared to, for example, the Swiss and Spanish Regional releases, relatively few boxes were produced - I believe only 600).


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

chibnkr said:


> Yeah, that is what I heard as well. Glad I grabbed two boxes and a few singles when they were released. I've heard that these are approaching $1K per box now... Likely due in large part to the fact that (as compared to, for example, the Swiss and Spanish Regional releases, relatively few boxes were produced - I believe only 600).


I've seen prices over $1K -- and yes, 600 was the initial target, but I'm told they didn't even produce that many of them for the initial run -- ran out of the tobacco they were using.

Will they return? Quite possibly... but the tobacco won't be the same, and the original boxes will likely go up on value. People love rare things.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

wilblake said:


> Yeah, pricing went from ridiculous to insane overnight. Good grief.


when I mean overpaid it was not that bad about 750 and to me they are worth every penny.


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

I know there are still boxes out there because my LCDH contact called then emailed me last week to let me know.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

rainman said:


> I know there are still boxes out there because my LCDH contact called then emailed me last week to let me know.


What price did they offer though?


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm trying to get that info - should have it very shortly as the call was more I have some boxes and the email was all the info I would want EXCEPT price.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

rainman said:


> I'm trying to get that info - should have it very shortly as the call was more I have some boxes and the email was all the info I would want EXCEPT price.


Hehehehe....probably intentional.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> What price did they offer though?


I received an email yesterday that quoted a price of $999 for a box. I'll pass.


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> Hehehehe....probably intentional.


Without a doubt. What is unusual is that my contact is usually super responsive to all my inquiries but I've yet to hear back. Perhaps I'll have an answer by tomorrow.

On a side note, Bob from Aristocrat just let me know that he'll be shipping out my cabinet. Unfortunately for me I won't be receiving it before I leave next week so he'll hold onto it until I return. The good news is I'll be returning with many boxes to help fill it.... from my visit to Cuba :ss


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

rainman said:


> Without a doubt. What is unusual is that my contact is usually super responsive to all my inquiries but I've yet to hear back. Perhaps I'll have an answer by tomorrow.
> 
> On a side note, Bob from Aristocrat just let me know that he'll be shipping out my cabinet. Unfortunately for me I won't be receiving it before I leave next week so he'll hold onto it until I return. The good news is I'll be returning with many boxes to help fill it.... from my visit to Cuba :ss


Awesome! If you get a chance to visit the Partagas LCDH, have La China roll you some of her Ideales. They are by far the best custom rolled cigars on the Island. And if you can get her to roll you a bundle...I'll gladly take them off your hands for $$ or a few choice vintage cigars. 

BTW, the Aristocrat will be a joy to own. I absolutely LOVE mine. Too bad it is full (should have gotten the super plus sized model...oh well). Bob will absolutely be building my next humidor when the time comes (that is, unless I build a walk-in, which is highly likely).


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> (that is, unless I build a walk-in, which is highly likely).


Can I live in it?


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

OK! But you can't smoke any of the cigars!!! Hehehehe. Talk about torture.


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> Awesome! If you get a chance to visit the Partagas LCDH, have La China roll you some of her Ideales. They are by far the best custom rolled cigars on the Island. And if you can get her to roll you a bundle...I'll gladly take them off your hands for $$ or a few choice vintage cigars.
> .


That'll be my first stop actually. I was there last year around the same time and was invited into the back by the Manager (Abel) to choose from the wide array of boxes. He was gracious enough to give me 5 unbanded robustos while I was there that were delish. Unfortunately it was getting late in the day and my wife was looking to get back to the hotel in Varadero. This time I'll be spending some time in the back room, enjoying at least one stick :chk

If I can manage to bring back a few hand-rolled Ideales, I'll definitely let you know.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

rainman said:


> If I can manage to bring back a few hand-rolled Ideales, I'll definitely let you know.


If you get a chance, smoke some yourself and you'll be certain to find them excellent! But be prepared - they are quite strong!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> OK! But you can't smoke any of the cigars!!! Hehehehe. Talk about torture.


May I fondle a couple? :r


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> May I fondle a couple? :r


Sure. Most of the sticks have reached the legal "age of consent."


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Sure. Most of the sticks have reached the legal "age of consent."


I'll be in Mike's walk-in, fiddling about, if anyone needs me.


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

Sandman said:


> I received an email yesterday that quoted a price of $999 for a box. I'll pass.


Same price :hn


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

$1000 for a box is absolutely ridiculous. I've heard these are great, but c'mon now.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

BengalMan said:


> $1000 for a box is absolutely ridiculous. I've heard these are great, but c'mon now.


I tend to agree. I paid something like $750, and thought that was quite steep. Though I think these will become quite collectable, I still think that I'd rather go for the PL Magnificos if I had to choose one 2007 Regional Release.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

BengalMan said:


> $1000 for a box is absolutely ridiculous. I've heard these are great, but c'mon now.


supply and demand...



chibnkr said:


> I still think that I'd rather go for the PL Magnificos if I had to choose one 2007 Regional Release.


i would have to go with the ERdM Vikings :ss


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

zemekone said:


> i would have to go with the ERdM Vikings :ss


To each his own! Mark my words - the PL Magnificos will be both better and more collectable in a decade...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> To each his own! Mark my words - the PL Magnificos will be both better and more collectable in a decade...


So It Shall Be Written, So It Shall Be Done.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> So It Shall Be Written, So It Shall Be Done.


Well, I wouldn't go that far. I've been known to be wrong (at least three times in my life so far...LOL!). Really, both are good cigars. I just think that, though both will be very collectible (and though the EDs are rarer) the PL Magnificos may turn out to be a better smoke. Just supposition, though.


----------

